# Help buy mp3 from Amazon, please!



## szender (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello,

i looking for somebody who lived in the US and can help me to buy mp3. I lived outside the states (Hungary), and from here i cant download any mp3. I have tried several tricks (change IP, US based shipping adress, etc.) but nothing works. But then there is a lot of labels who sell mp3 only in Amazon store, and are not presenting other worldvide mp3 stores like classicsonline.com, classicalarchives.com or emusic.com. Especially modern or contemporary music.
Yes i know i can buy on CD's, but it is zoo expensive - with shipping 3x the price.

So if there is somebody who can help me, and i remit the ammount, please write, i would be very thankful.

Tahnk you,
Laszlo Huszar


----------



## szender (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry for my fault of spelling.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you looked at amazon.uk or amazon.fr?


----------



## szender (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes. MP3 download is only available for US customers.


----------

